
Ask HN: How to be more productive during waits? - evoneutron
During my regular work day I find myself often waiting for things to compile, build, then deploy etc.<p>When that happens I tend to have a habit of either reading the news, going to social media (FB, instagram) or watching youtube.<p>Some days, if you add that time up across entire day it ends up being 1-2 hours. That&#x27;s extra 2 hours a day, spread out in 5-10 minute chunks, that can be used for something that doesn&#x27;t degrade my brain.<p>What suggestions do you have to fill those gaps with more productive tasks?
======
yesenadam
Read a book. (Not just anything, but classics of all time that have proven
value)

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Go for a drink of water and stretch your legs.

